# 5 most beautiful statues in your country?



## wronny (May 30, 2008)

What are the 5 most beautiful statues in your country?


----------



## wronny (May 30, 2008)

The 5 that i prefer, in Italy, are the following:

1 - Il Cristo Velato (The Veiled Christ)
Napoli




























2 - La Pudicizia
Napoli



















3 - La Pietà di Michelangelo
Roma










4 - Il Disinganno
Napoli










5 - I Bronzi di Riace
Riace


----------



## MarkoUtr (Aug 26, 2011)

1 De verwoeste stad The destroyed City" : Rotterdam








2 Thinker on a rock: Utrecht








3 Statue of Anne Frank: Utrecht 








4 Adriaen de Vries Mercury and Psyche: Amsterdam








5 De Dokwerker: Amsterdam


----------



## MerynnTrant (Apr 4, 2018)

Statue of liberty
various confederate statues
rocky statue, i know in philly they move it around the museum but it should be placed on top of the stairs.


----------



## psaguer (Jun 6, 2016)

(I have to say that it's unfair to start a topic with the best sculptures, what we are suposed to show now, eh?) :lol:


1- "Els primers freds" by Miquel Blay: Barcelona









2- "David i Goliat" by Antoni Llena









3- "Sant Priop" by Xicu Cabanyes / Bosc de Can Ginebreda (Porqueres)









4- "Cúpula invertida" by Pep Admetlla









5- "La cançó popular" by Miquel Blay / Barcelona


----------



## Stan-nec (Aug 8, 2018)

The Italy post pretty much closed the thread. How can any other place even compete? :lol:


----------

